

Show HN: FitDishes - nutrition-oriented local search - milohoffman
https://www.fitdishes.com/

======
jdludlow
I like where this could go, but basing it on calories isn't particularly
useful. 300 calories of garbage (or corn syrup if you will) is still eating
garbage.

~~~
boards2x
ie McDonald and Burger King show up in results for default search. That's very
misleading, unless you don't mind pinkslime as food.

~~~
milohoffman
The search identifies venues with dishes that match your query and calorie
criteria, and then sorts those venues based on distance, which is why
McDonald's and Burger King will often show up first. Once we're able to
support other search parameters (e.g., putting a limit on the grams of fat or
the % of calories contributed by fat), the fast food results should filter out
- or at least he "pinkslime" ones :). Another feature on the roadmap is
providing some summary (e.g., a grade or score) of the nutritional value of a
menu item - this score would factor in things beyond calories like macro-
nutrient breakdowns and might help prevent "misleading" results.

In the meantime, the hope is that calories are useful as a jumping off point
when it comes to discovering healthy dishes nearby, and as I mentioned before
you can see the full nutritional info by clicking on a particular item.

------
cache
where is this launched? not seeing any data for san diego...

~~~
milohoffman
Fit Dishes only works for New York City and San Francisco right now, but we'll
be expanding soon so stay tuned!

